
Operation Luigi: How I hacked my friend without her noticing - kleff
https://defaultnamehere.tumblr.com/post/163734466355/operation-luigi-how-i-hacked-my-friend-without
======
sciurus
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14919845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14919845)

~~~
pgl
That was posted after this post, yet received 500+ points. I really find this
phenomenon weird.

